# Cell Core Fail



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

If possible, could someone post pics of cell core failure? I have yet to experience it but since it is being mentioned so often, I think it might be more than just rumors. :001_unsure:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I did not get pix, but I had one failure. It was a 3" foam core riser glued to a test flange from a tee wey. The air was entering between the pvc walls (Inner and outer) at the wey and traveling up through the foam core and escaping out the top edge of the pipe. I replaced it with sch 40 and was fine. I used foam core everywhere else with no problems. When its glued between fittings the air stays traped inside, but on a closet riser it will seep out.

This happened to me about a week ago.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

been there. it was a pain to find


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't have pics of any cell core failures. Chief plumbing inspector of my county tells me that a local plumbing contractor installed some town homes (2-story) and used cell core for the W/C risers. After occupants were in homes for a while, they noticed stains under upstairs bathrooms. Long story short, it was when the upstairs toilets were flushed, the water was wicking out of the cell core and forming droplets that eventually leaked down onto ceiling below. Perhaps this isn't often, but once is enough.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Think about that for a moment. once the the toilet is flushed the water and all its contents continue down the drain and out of the WC riser any risidual water would be minimal and I doubt that it would be enough to "wick through". More likely a crack in the pipe that someone failed to chase down during testing.

I've seen cracks like this in cell core. A PITA to find during an air test, the air leaking through doesn't make any noise. A spray bottle with bubbles on all the pipe is the best way to track them down.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumbdog said:


> Think about that for a moment. once the the toilet is flushed the water and all its contents continue down the drain and out of the WC riser any risidual water would be minimal and I doubt that it would be enough to "wick through". More likely a crack in the pipe that someone failed to chase down during testing.
> 
> I've seen cracks like this in cell core. A PITA to find during an air test, the air leaking through doesn't make any noise. A spray bottle with bubbles on all the pipe is the best way to track them down.


 



Maybe it was a hairline crack. The inspector told me the story a long time ago.


----------

